# HOw do i use stb racing clock?



## Chocolateedd (Mar 27, 2006)

Anyone know where i can find instructions on how to use STB. 14 bird racing clock. I was given the clock by a fellow racer, and i have no clue how to use this thing. I would ask him but i live about 15-20 miles away from him. Thanks again,
ed


----------

